# Grooming Paws



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

For those of you that do it, how do you groom in-between the paw pads? Cut with blunt end sissors?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You can use scissors, but I use a cordless trimmer..it's a lot faster..I have 12 wittle pawsies to do..:HistericalSmiley:Miss Eva has to have hers done once a week..:faint:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

At first I used small blunt end scissors but found very small battery powers clippers.
At first I was very afraid of the clippers but found that they are easier than the scissors. One false move with the scissors and there is a cut but the clippers don't cut the pads just have to be careful for the webbing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a small cordless mustache trimmer.

Wahl Mustache Trimmer - Walmart.com


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I use a small cordless mustache trimmer.
> 
> Wahl Mustache Trimmer - Walmart.com


Oooh good thread, as I have been struggling with the same thing! Guess I'll be heading to the WalMart soon.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

My DH has a small cordless electric trimmer, I might ask him to hold a small bunking bronco tonight and let me try that. 

I'm just so scared to do it. Way back when my kids were little and I buzzed their hair myself (cute little bowl cuts if I do say so myself), they always complained that it hurt and I pulled. Don't know if they were just whiney or if I don't know how to handle the trimmer since I have never used one on my person. I can't cut them with that, can I?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I've only done Sophie's paws once, she didn't like it. I leave that to the groomer now, I'll probably take her in next week to get them done again


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I use an electric trimmer. It doesn't do the same job as the groomer, but I have to do it in between to keep it a LITTLE better.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I have to share. Email to DH about using the mini trimmer we have at home:

ME:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Mustache-Trimmer-Battery-Operated-Model-9
My Maltese buddies suggest this thing for grooming in-between the paw pads. This is like the thingy you have at home already, right?

HIM: Yes....but you should probably get one just for the dogs

ME: Ok. Why?

HIM: Well Dusty walks in his own pee for one reason.....

ME: And that's a problem because...

HIM: Well I do trim nose and ear hair with it.....D probably doesn't want to share with me after that.

ME: Yeah, you are probably right. Dusty is s snob.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I have to share. Email to DH about using the mini trimmer we have at home:
> 
> ME:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Mustache-Trimmer-Battery-Operated-Model-9
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Good post! I just trimmed the hair in Khloee's paw pads this past weekend using a blunt pair of scissors. It was a long process, (mostly cuz I was so paranoid I would clip her) and was wondering about alternatives! Looks like a trip to wal mart is in my future!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I have to share. Email to DH about using the mini trimmer we have at home:
> 
> ME:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Mustache-Trimmer-Battery-Operated-Model-9
> ...


LOL! I use mostly clippers and occasionally grooming shears. It's very easy with the clippers  they have some small ones that arent too pricey- I've even seen some at TJ maxx.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> LOL! I use mostly clippers and occasionally grooming shears. It's very easy with the clippers  they have some small ones that arent too pricey- I've even seen some at TJ maxx.


Hey Marisa - can you post pictures of that too?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I have to share. Email to DH about using the mini trimmer we have at home:
> 
> ME:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Mustache-Trimmer-Battery-Operated-Model-9
> ...


OMG, your guy is as funny as you are!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I can try to take some pics later buy here are a few useful videos for the basic approach: 

with clippers: 





With shears:





Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave's breeder showed us how she did it. Clippers, finish with shears for a nice even finish. 

I usually skip the shears part. 

One tip she showed us that helped was how to hold his leg. He doesn't mind it if I fold the leg behind him, kinda like this. 








Where the black thing is the clipper. 

For his front legs I just make him stand up. Like this. 








Sorry for the bad iPhone doodles. Hope it helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Gustave's breeder showed us how she did it. Clippers, finish with shears for a nice even finish.
> 
> I usually skip the shears part.
> 
> ...


LoL! I like that the second pic reminds me of a pink squirrel ready to drink a beer! But, in all seriousness, it's important to hold the dogs legs correctly without contorting it. I use a similar method for the back leg and just hold up the front paws.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> LoL! *I like that the second pic reminds me of a pink squirrel ready to drink a beer!* But, in all seriousness, it's important to hold the dogs legs correctly without contorting it. I use a similar method for the back leg and just hold up the front paws.


BOL!!! :HistericalSmiley:

Great pictues, thank you. I was going to have Dad-D hold them, since I will be more nervous than they will. I'm making too big of a deal out of this, aren't I?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> LoL! I like that the second pic reminds me of a pink squirrel ready to drink a beer! But, in all seriousness, it's important to hold the dogs legs correctly without contorting it. I use a similar method for the back leg and just hold up the front paws.


Hahaha, that's hilarious. Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Lol to funny


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys are too funny. Between Den Daddy and those drawing comments...squirrel drinking beer I was hysterical. 
I got a tiny little Oster battery trimmer when I was at Westminster last year. I think it was from Cherrybrook who was there but it's nice and small - perfect for their little paws. It takes one Lithium battery. I usually let my groomer do it but sometime in between, I do a trim so that Tyler doesn't become OCD dog (Monk) not wanting to walk on the wood because it's slippery with long hair on his pads.


----------

